# Hyalgan NDC number



## grandmacoder (Jul 30, 2009)

Does anyone know the NDC number for Hyalgan.. I tried the federal look up and nothing comes up - also tried Orthovisc but also no NDC number.  Thanks!


----------



## ssteele (Jul 30, 2009)

Look on the packaging for the NDC


----------



## Melissa_M (Jul 30, 2009)

I checked the packaging in our office and could not find the NDC however, you could call 866-7HYALGAN (866-749-2542) EST and ask them.
Best of luck.
Melissa


----------



## MMAYCOCK (Oct 7, 2009)

*Hyalgan ndc number*

The ndc for the syringe is 08024072420
the ndc for the vial is      08024072412


----------

